# Homemade Pasta



## LindaLou (Apr 27, 2011)

I found this pasta recipe so I gave it a try. Oh my goodness, this dough is wonderful to work with. So for those of you looking for a good pasta recipe, here you go.

Pasta Dough

1 2/3 c. Italian "00" flour or bread flour
2 to 3 large eggs
1 Tablespoon olive oil
1/2 tsp. sea salt

Sift the flour onto a clean work surface and make a well in the center of the flour with your fist. Break the eggs into the well and add the oil and sea salt. Gradually mix the egg mixture into the flour using your fingers bringing the ingredients into the well. Continue to work until you have a firm dough. Knead the dough for 2 to 5 minutes until smooth. Lightly massage it with a hint of olive oil and place in a zip lock bag, allow to rest for 30 minutes. Cut in half and roll out into a thin rectangle approximately 1/8 inch thick. Cut into desired shape and allow to dry on a flour towel.

Cook in a large pot of boiling - salted water for 3 to 5 minutes.

You can add herbs, sun dried tomatoes, or spinach to the dough if you like.

I also put 2 to 3 eggs because some how I do not think the large eggs are as large as they used to be. If the dough seems a little dry after adding two eggs just pop another into the mix.

I also let the dough rest for a couple of minutes while rolling it out -- I think I learned that from Julia Child but it works. Seems to give the dough a rest and then it seems to hold its shape better. Also gives you time to work on that pasta sauce.

Have fun!


----------



## kadesma (May 5, 2011)

Tried you pasta recipe. it is wonderful. A joy to work with. I just put a mushroom sauce with shallots,  garlic, butter and evoo over it topped it with parmesan. It is a keeper and much better than another I used. Thank you for sharing
kadesma


----------



## LindaLou (May 6, 2011)

I am so glad you enjoyed it.  I too thought it was such a great dough to work with with and so versital too.  I bet that mushroom sauce was heaven over the pasta.  That is one of my favorite kind of meals!


----------

